# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Constipation responds to fiber treatment (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: I am a healthy and active 45-year-old female. Due to severe constipation (five to seven days without a bowel movement), I have had two colonoscopies over the last eight years. Each has shown that my colon is about 2 feet longer than normal but is otherwise fine.View the full article


----------

